# 1931 Cadillac Roadster Rocker



## STAR (Jan 1, 2008)

This is the first installment of a very long project, and will not be near the speed of Kenbo and Buggyman.

The plans are from Toys and Joys but with a twist. The Rocker is from the Fire Engine and I therefore had to enlarge the Cadillac plans to get the wheel base to mount on the rocker. 

You will notice that the Cadillac has a long front and with the trunk a long rear making the enlarged size a pretty big project. I had the Cadillac plans enlarged by 250% which gave me the perspective I needed to see in front of me. The overall length from bumper bar to the trunk and rear bumber bar is 47 inches. That might alter as I work on each particular section.

Here is where we are at.


----------



## STAR (Jan 1, 2008)

First I had to cut out all the pieces of the enlarged plan and I then glued them on to cardboard to give me the perspective of what was infron to me.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

This will be good to watch, 1st subscriber 

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## STAR (Jan 1, 2008)

Then it was off to the sander to smooth out the bandsaw cut.

I cannot do any more until next week end unfortunately but I wanted to document the process from start to finish, warts and all. The spoked wheels are going to be a challenge which is why Kenbo and Buggyman's build is really timely.

Pete


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Nice workshop.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## STAR (Jan 1, 2008)

DaveTTC said:


> Nice workshop.
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


Thanks Dave.

I should mention that some of this build will be in my Wood Clubs shed. That is what the pictures depict but a lot will be done in mine as well.

I prefer to do it all at home but their are some benefits and good fellowship at the club. Most times I just go, not do anything but repair or sharpen the chisels, plane blades etc. It is easier to do actual woodworking in my own shed especially if the item being built have a zillion parts or are large.

Pete


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

I want in on this one. I'll be cheering you on.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Looking good so far star, 
Glad to see you at it.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Looks like a fun build!


----------



## STAR (Jan 1, 2008)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> I want in on this one. I'll be cheering you on.


Ok Steve, your'e in. Now, how would you carve the fenders. The plans just show a straight curve I think but the photo of the blue Cadillac tells a different story.

With Christmas and a birthday nearly next to each other now might be a good time to see what some carvers would use and to see if they have a different method to what I would do.

1. Round over the topside of the fender.

2. Scoop out the underside to give a more realistic look.


I have done some carving, but am I am my own with it, unlike Turning where I have available many quality turners. Wood Carvers are thin on the ground here.

Maybe you might be able to give me your thoughts on what tools and equipment might make the job easier. Forget about the cost at the moment, so what would be a good starting point.

Pete


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm looking forward to this Star, so count me in!


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

Hey Pete, just found your thread. This is gonna be a cool project. Are you going to put a roof on the rocker or is it going to be a convertible? It would be really cool with opening doors. Glad to see you building. Keep us posted.


----------



## STAR (Jan 1, 2008)

buggyman1 said:


> Hey Pete, just found your thread. This is gonna be a cool project. Are you going to put a roof on the rocker or is it going to be a convertible? It would be really cool with opening doors. Glad to see you building. Keep us posted.


I was a bit dissapointed with how little the T & J Cadillac plans have on them. I am pleased I got two sets enlarged to 250% so I could cut one up and put some cardboard backing on. Just playing around with it this way is helping me get my head around what is infront of me.

While it will be time consuming I am really surprised how few parts I had to cut up, It seems like my T Model Ford fire Engine I did ( all four of them ) had more parts, plus bells and whistles.

I started on the base tonight, because that is going to be my datum point. Everything will be checked against it and altered to fit if it does not. I have two issues to deal with and to work them into the project.

Firstly I want the car to be an Heirloom and have it match a real Cadillac and I want it to be as close in detail as possible. Your suggestion of open and closing doors will be taken on board. As far as the roof goes I will have to see if I can make it into a convertable.

The next part of the equation is to have a removable seat sit over the car so it can be used as a Rocker. Maybe the roof might form part of the seat. That is the beauty of the cardboard, if it does not look right, time might be lost but not wood. 

Fortunately, I am a long way from that bridge but it is in the back of my mind.

Here is my T Model Fire Engine and it is surprising how similar the concepts are when considering the individual parts. I am please I did it first because I think I would have struggled with the Cadillac first up. ( Might still struggle, regardless. )

The Fire Engine was done in Pine which I was never really happy with. Thanks to Buggyman I can now source Poplar which hopefully will take me up a notch or three. 
Pete


----------



## RogerC (Oct 15, 2012)

Wow. This is going to be an incredible project. Looking forward to seeing it come together!


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Pete that is a cool fire truck. I like working with poplar. It's such an easy wood to work with.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

*Hopefully this will give you a usuable idea.*



STAR said:


> Ok Steve, your'e in. Now, how would you carve the fenders. The plans just show a straight curve I think but the photo of the blue Cadillac tells a different story.
> 
> With Christmas and a birthday nearly next to each other now might be a good time to see what some carvers would use and to see if they have a different method to what I would do.
> 
> ...


Well, I can tell you what I did on the fenders of my "Outlaw Racer" build http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/outlaw-racer-build-34670/ 


See this post (#8) in that thread:

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/outlaw-racer-build-34670/#post290273

You'll see I used a sanding drum. The scale of yours will make using a Dremel sanding drum impractical. But a regular bench top sanding drum may do the trick. If not, rasps or a draw knife - followed by sanding - my work for you. Just make sure to observe grain direction of you use a knife.


----------



## STAR (Jan 1, 2008)

As I said at the start in my introduction to this 1931 Cadilac Roadster build it is going to be a long project mainly because I am making this up as I go along.

The Toys & Joys plan for the Cadilac form the base of the idea but as I have said I wanted this to be a usable object so the idea was to enlarge it and make a Rocker car out of this if possible.

Sometimes with me I get an idea then just have to wait for the lights to come on so I can work out how to get over the next step. Well, I am pleased to say the lights are on now and I had to go back to shorten the wheel base and take some poetic license with the design otherwise it would have been too long.

This original 1931 Cadilac had a very long wheel base and was not that wide. Enlaring it by photocopying through out the proportions of what I wanted so I had to narrow the base, keep the new width and shorten the bonnet area. The Dicky seat and the trunk are an important part of the concept and will stay.

The lights will be there and so will the fenders which might have to be enlarged, laminated so they can be stood on. 

I will post some more pictures in the next few days even though its mainly bits and pieces that need final trimming and shaping.

The wood I am using is what I have lying around in the shop and cut offs. This makes it a more difficult project but the cost of new materials is out of the question at the moment.

I have not decided whether to stain or paint but Staining is my preferred option. I just need to work out how to do the chrome work and where to get shim chromed sheet for the chrome trim around the radiator etc. Might be beyond me as I am no metal worker.

I have also to decide how to do the steering wheel to make this car steerable if possible as I want to be able to take it off the Rockers eventually so it can be sat on in the lounge and on the deck. 

I have given up on making it self propelled, that will be for another vehicle when the grand daughter is a lot older.

Pete


----------



## STAR (Jan 1, 2008)

.....


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm in.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

It would be really cool with opening doors. . Only Terry and kenbo could do that:yes:


----------



## STAR (Jan 1, 2008)

One of the main problems of using up what you have lying around is that it all looks mismatched and piecemeal. 

Unfortunately, until it is stained it will always look that way. Not a good look to photograph and put up on a forum. So I hope you bear with me and hope we get through that to the end.

Pete


----------



## STAR (Jan 1, 2008)

hwebb99 said:


> It would be really cool with opening doors. . Only Terry and kenbo could do that:yes:[/QUOTE
> 
> Oh Yeah. You think. .
> 
> ...


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

I don't think any mismatch look will bother anyone. I know it won't me. I'm looking forward to seeing you build this.


----------



## STAR (Jan 1, 2008)

Laminated and put a slight curve to the bonnet, not an easy task but worked around it and got the overall dimensions right, just have to refine the curve and put the right shape on.

Because their is no real plans, the Toys & Joys is smaller and just a model this one will be enlarged and mounted on a rocker so it needs to be a lot more substantial.

With the bonnet taking shape it appeared to make the base a bit flimsy looking. I had only used a 3/4 inch base which I now think is going to be too thin. So this base will be scrapped but before that it can be used as a template.

The other reason I have to scrap the base is I am looking to see if I can put some doors on it and to do that I need a substantial base to anchor a swivel pin.

No photos going up yet as I am in serious company here so will most likely have a fairly large graveyard.

So far so good, the front bonnet was always going to be a challenge with the lamination and different angles, and fortunately have got through that except for the easier part of shaping the curve of the bonnet.

Once I get this done and a thicker base, I am thinking approx one inch or even an inch and a quarter, The fenders get attached to the side of the base and they are going to be a substantial size.

Pete


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

STAR said:


> hwebb99 said:
> 
> 
> > It would be really cool with opening doors. . Only Terry and kenbo could do that:yes:[/QUOTE
> ...


----------

